# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  > Обучение  >  Бесплатные онлайн-курсы Microsoft Virtual Academy

## Ilya Shabanov

Хотел бы рассказать сообществу о проекте Microsoft Virtual Academy (MVA), на котором можно в режиме онлайн пройти обучение по продуктам Microsoft. На сайте есть как платные, так и бесплатные онлайн-курсы.

Это хорошая возможность получить дополнительные знания по продуктам Microsoft, а также формальное подтверждение своих знаний для потенциального работодателя.

В настоящее время MVA проводит акцию:

***************************

Предлагаем вам повысить свою квалификацию, приняв участие в конкурсе «Учись, учись, учись». Пройдите бесплатные курсы на портале MVA, наберите 300 баллов с 1 апреля и получите скидку 20% на курс у любого из наших партнеров – ведущих Учебных Центров (УЦ).  Даты конкурса: с 1-го апреля по 31 мая.

Для участия в конкурсе:

Зарегистрируйтесь на портале MVA, если Вы еще не зарегистрированы;Проходите любые интересующие Вас курсы;Начиная с 1 апреля накопите 300 баллов за пройденные курсы;Заполните заявку на участие в конкурсе.

Купон дает право на скидку 20% на любой курс УЦ, включая дистанционное обучение. Количество купонов ограничено. Скидку получат первые 300 участников, выполнивших условия конкурса.

----------

*olejah*,  *PavelA*,  *thyrex*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

